# Parking too close. Don't you just hate it ?



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

This really makes my blood boil, and I know it shouldn't. Anybody else slightly lose it when this happens?

Go to bluewater to watch a film, and deliberately, as I always do, park on an end bay as far away from everyone else as I can. I park right to the edge of the bay so that if anybody parks next to it correctly, they will be able to fully open their door without hitting my car.
I come back, hardly any cars in the car park, yet the person that decides to park next to mine, decides to park it so close that it was impossible for anybody to get out without touching my car. 
Why ? obviously they can see I have parked that way for a reason (All legal). I just dont understand. If I was them, I would see the extra space and think, brilliant, good idea, I can park in my space and o[pen my door without hitting anything. Oh no, today I will park as close to that car as I can so I cant get out.

Rant over. Sorry, just needed to get that off my chest. :wall:


----------



## mark328 (Aug 1, 2010)

I always choose the FURTHEST space, even if i have to walk for 10 minutes, failing that if i know we are going to a major, always busy car park i take the 99 polo !!!


----------



## Spyder1984 (Feb 24, 2012)

I get people do that at work! I park dead centre in the space. Straight n everything, then some idiot comes and drops their car in the space at a stupid angle. I come out of work and can't actually get in the car! Right annoying. Learn to drive!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

mark328 said:


> I always choose the FURTHEST space, even if i have to walk for 10 minutes, failing that if i know we are going to a major, always busy car park i take the 99 polo !!!


Thing is, thats what I did. The furthest space away and the end bay. Its as if the car is magnet for parking pests.


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Speaking of car parks and annoying habits. I always park in the middle of nowhere in a car park too to avoid dents (I hate it when people bang their door against my car!) and yesterday I returned to my car from tesco to see a woman just casually swing the door of her range rover open straight onto my rear quarter! So as I stood and watched in shock she then continued to swing open one of the rear doors with another big THUD into my car again! And left two big dents and casually just walked away! When I pulled her up about it as she walked past I just got a "Sorry didn't realise I was so close".........@@@@@@@@@@


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

How to fix this problem :lol:


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

There something that draws idiots to a lone car in the corner of a car park. 

You can park right on the other side of an empty car park and someone is bound to park next do you. Defies any form of logic and annoys the hell out of me! 

If I do have to use a car park, usually in the Mrs car it's a case of parking in a space where I can park right the way over to one side of the space ie. Near a wall or end space. Been fairly lucky with her car so far.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, that would just get my car keyed instead. lol


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

JakeWhite said:


> Speaking of car parks and annoying habits. I always park in the middle of nowhere in a car park too to avoid dents (I hate it when people bang their door against my car!) and yesterday I returned to my car from tesco to see a woman just casually swing the door of her range rover open straight onto my rear quarter! So as I stood and watched in shock she then continued to swing open one of the rear doors with another big THUD into my car again! And left two big dents and casually just walked away! When I pulled her up about it as she walked past I just got a "Sorry didn't realise I was so close".........@@@@@@@@@@


That is just . I too try and park well away from others to avoid dents and the like. In a busy car park with little choice I have rejected many places simply because once parked I get out and see a child seat in the back or the inside of the car looks a tip. I just try and avoid potential issues.


----------



## jcrease (May 4, 2011)

Alex_225 said:


> There something that draws idiots to a lone car in the corner of a car park.
> 
> You can park right on the other side of an empty car park and someone is bound to park next do you. Defies any form of logic and annoys the hell out of me!
> 
> If I do have to use a car park, usually in the Mrs car it's a case of parking in a space where I can park right the way over to one side of the space ie. Near a wall or end space. Been fairly lucky with her car so far.


This happened to me the other day.Parked long distance away from other cars at back of car park.Going back to the car someone parked so close to me had to get in through passenger side.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

If someone parks too close to me or did a ****e job at parking
They get my door in the side of their car.

They don't care enough to park considerately so they won't care if they have a ding in the side of their car.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> If someone parks too close to me or did a ****e job at parking
> They get my door in the side of their car.
> 
> They don't care enough to park considerately so they won't care if they have a ding in the side of their car.


but that will just cause damage to your car:tumbleweed:


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

andy-mcq said:


> but that will just cause damage to your car:tumbleweed:


The edges of my doors are already damaged from the previous spoon of an owner opening them into walls and having edge protector things on.


----------



## andy-mcq (Sep 26, 2008)

Dannbodge said:


> The edges of my doors are already damaged from the previous spoon of an owner opening them into walls and having edge protector things on.


why make it evan worse then?


----------



## r37 (Mar 6, 2012)

i get this sometimes, i was once parked in the street and 2 people had boxed me in. There was a woman in the car in front who made no attempt at moving forwards even though she had a full space to drive into. Plus she kept looking in her mirror at me so she knew i was having trouble. 10 or so turns later i was finally able to swing out and thanked her with a friendly smile and a wave. Im sure its all down to jelousy, they see a ragtop sports car and immidiately think im a flash f***er when im a fairly decent chap who has better things to do than annoy people all day.


----------



## TMM (Aug 30, 2008)

(not safe for work)
http://www.supermotors.net/getfile/105264/fullsize/mickey_parking_ticket_redone.jpg


----------



## themk2 (Apr 15, 2012)

I park in the end bay everywhere I go. If there's no end space, I don't park. Simple as! lol.

People boil my p*ss when they park too close!

You all may want to check out www.yplac.com (excuse the colourful language, but it's quite funny)


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

Happens all the time, I usually leave a huge gob on their side window as I leave! Childish but that's what they get for parking too close.


----------



## Jammy J (May 5, 2012)

Seriously get my blood boiling! But what does it for me is my neighbours terrible driving, she really gets me wild. I leave her plenty of space for her to reverse in but she still manages to reverse into the front end of my car TWICE in a matter of weeks with such force that my car had to go into the bodyshop for a new bumper, shes only got a polo, you would think shes driving a  bus!


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> Speaking of car parks and annoying habits. I always park in the middle of nowhere in a car park too to avoid dents (I hate it when people bang their door against my car!) and yesterday I returned to my car from tesco to see a woman just casually swing the door of her range rover open straight onto my rear quarter! So as I stood and watched in shock she then continued to swing open one of the rear doors with another big THUD into my car again! And left two big dents and casually just walked away! When I pulled her up about it as she walked past I just got a "Sorry didn't realise I was so close".........@@@@@@@@@@


That would without a doubt resulted in a doc marten to the drivers door of the range rover


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

Bmwjc said:


> That would without a doubt resulted in a doc marten to the drivers door of the range rover


I was very tempted. I may take to putting peoples cars on bricks every time they open the door on my car. I always keep the socket set in the car!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Bmwjc said:


> That would without a doubt resulted in a doc marten to the drivers door of the range rover


I agree.


----------



## eatcustard (May 4, 2011)

I always try to make sure I don't park by female drivers* 
They are the worst for open doors and hitting your car





* If known


----------



## Bmwjc (Apr 2, 2012)

JakeWhite said:


> I was very tempted. I may take to putting peoples cars on bricks every time they open the door on my car. I always keep the socket set in the car!


It's the attitude of the woman that would have of me in the end. The cost of her range rover obviously didn't hit her pocket hard enough for her to care!


----------



## Corsasxi_Dan (May 13, 2011)

hate it when you park outta the way of everyone in an empty carpark and then some random comes and parks right next to you


----------



## putzie (Mar 19, 2012)

this always helps applied with half a tub of u-hu paper glue lol


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

So many threads about inconsiderate parking mainly in car parks, wake up and smell the coffee, the minute you enter a car park your car is at risk whatever precautions you take, poor inept drivers, drivers that will take revenge if they feel they have been wronged, trolleys, kids, drivers pulling out of a space without looking, windows up radio blasting can't even hear imminent danger. If there is an alternative I will always park somewhere other than a car park even if it means a walk, sometimes that's just not possible so you go in fearing the worst and hoping for the best.


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

theres a leekes department store near me, all spaces are on a 45 degree angle, makes life so much easier, dont know why they dont do it more often


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

TMM said:


> (not safe for work)
> http://www.supermotors.net/getfile/105264/fullsize/mickey_parking_ticket_redone.jpg


I love it.
Gonna print loads off and put them on all the cars at work. 
Here is the best bit i will put 1 on my own and leave 1 off this grumpy so and so who thinks he is always right


----------



## Big Buffer (Jan 1, 2011)

TMM said:


> (not safe for work)
> http://www.supermotors.net/getfile/105264/fullsize/mickey_parking_ticket_redone.jpg


I love it.
Gonna print loads off and put them on all the cars at work. 
Here is the best bit i will put 1 on my own and leave 1 off this grumpy so and so who thinks he is always right.

Payback


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

nicks16v said:


> Thing is, thats what I did. The furthest space away and the end bay. Its as if the car is magnet for parking pests.


This happened to me once. My car parked as far away as possible all on its own.On returning to my car I watch in disbelief as some women is busy fastening a child in the passenger seat of her car while her fat **** keeps pushing her door against my car everytime she moves 
When I asked her why she chose to park right next to me when there was a whole carpark empty and she could have parked near the shop entrance she explained that for her to be able to park she needed a car to aim at, wtf!!!


----------



## Owen 182 (Aug 13, 2008)

^^ that must be it. Worrying that she needs something to aim for. Sorry for knocking you off your bike Mr Cyclist, I needed to aim for you to judge where the kerb was. Lol.

Just noticed another two dents in my rear quarter again today. More upsetting as I had them all removed last year at a not inconsiderable cost.


----------



## ABC Detailing (Jun 29, 2010)

This really winds me up, especially when I park miles away from the entrance and someone still decides to park horrendously close to me.


----------



## za.64 (Apr 13, 2010)

spray wd40 on their side windows, its a ***** to get off.


----------



## Hotchy (Jul 22, 2010)

We should all bring 4 traffic cones, park end bay and corner off the space next to us. No one ever questions road work cones  sorted!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> This happened to me once. My car parked as far away as possible all on its own.On returning to my car I watch in disbelief as some women is busy fastening a child in the passenger seat of her car while her fat **** keeps pushing her door against my car everytime she moves
> When I asked her why she chose to park right next to me when there was a whole carpark empty and she could have parked near the shop entrance she explained that for her to be able to park she needed a car to aim at, wtf!!!


I was about to put this down... a lot of people actually need a car as a guide to park as they cant park straight...... morans.


----------



## Kimv (May 3, 2012)

Have some of these printed:


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

RedUntilDead said:


> This happened to me once. My car parked as far away as possible all on its own.On returning to my car I watch in disbelief as some women is busy fastening a child in the passenger seat of her car while her fat **** keeps pushing her door against my car everytime she moves
> When I asked her why she chose to park right next to me when there was a whole carpark empty and she could have parked near the shop entrance she explained that for her to be able to park she needed a car to aim at, wtf!!!


this is so true , the amount of people need a another car to 'judge' how to park , i see this so many times its just not funny...


----------



## maersk (Sep 6, 2007)

What the hell is a moran? A chicken?

Nope that is a maran..................


----------



## CJA Valeting (Dec 7, 2006)

There are some bad drivers out there, a week or so ago my mum was coming out of a shop and someone had parked so close to her car that their passenger had to get out the other side of the car.

My mum asked her if she could move the car so that she could get in her car, which she did but she wasn't happy about having to move it.

I did say that she could have called me and I'd have parked my vehicle to the other side just to give her a taste of her own medicine.


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

This happens for me all the time, and i drive a Skoda Superb, which has enormous doors so even a little space between the cars make it impossible to get in the car.
Last time it happened i saw Battleship came back to the car, couldnt even get between the cars to get into mine, so had to open the windows by using my remote, stand up on one of the other cars front wheel lean inside the car to set in neutral and then push the car out of the parking bay.
Then i came to the one exit, and some jerk parked so you cant drive out, and the other exit has a ramp, and my car is lowered, so thats a no go, so had to drive against the arrows on the pavement to get out.


----------



## martyp (Oct 24, 2006)

I just take up two spaces...

Had to get two doors resprayed before but still do it. In away they done me a favour, cos I got a new rear bumper, all the lower trim and hood resprayed at the same time. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gayno (Apr 19, 2010)

In my old company car, if I found a space and someone was parked badly or over the line, I deliberately parked right up against them to cause them undue hassle when trying to get back into their car and drive away, hopefully making them think about what they'd done.

Now have a problem with our neighbour's parking, our space is on an end with a kerb, so I have no room to try and compensate, and here is the worst example, although it's rarely this bad, she's normally at ang angle and over the line into our space.










One time it was really bad and I'd had enough, so actually moved my car closer, and her other half came to me the next day to apologise! WIN! It's never been as bad since, but it's still far from perfect!


----------



## WD Pro (Feb 7, 2006)

Dannbodge said:


> If someone parks too close to me or did a ****e job at parking
> They get my door in the side of their car.
> 
> They don't care enough to park considerately so they won't care if they have a ding in the side of their car.


There bad  you're worse ...  

They might just be thick or in a rush etc Anoying ? Yes, very ... But if they haven't done any damage then no harm done. You on the other hand ...



Deniance said:


> theres a leekes department store near me, all spaces are on a 45 degree angle, makes life so much easier, dont know why they dont do it more often


They do it in the states, works really well  easy for driving in / out to 

WD


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

People take the pee out of me at work due to my ability to make a Peugeot 407 take up as much room as 3 cars.We dont have spaces at work just an open gravel carpark so its not like Im even parking over marked spaces!


----------



## Richors (Apr 29, 2007)

The Herringbone system others have mentioned pretty much removes a lot of these issues - don't know why its not done much here?
I actually think sometimes people park next to you when there is no need just to wind us up - seems to work too............. 
Those that don't look after their cars don't really care i guess..........


----------



## Joeya (Jul 6, 2010)

Had this one on a few occasions!!


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Some mad stories here. My latest technique:

Went to Morrisons the other day, parked in the end space I always do, came out to find a people carrier parked so over into my space, that I struggled to even open my door. Out came a stick note pad and I write a nice brief message to show my anger. 

Its funny because when this happens, if the person is just coming out there badly parked car or not, I always shout to my partner "check for dents love". Had a few comments but because I don't care, I usually win.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

It is infuriating, my Wife gets fed up when we go out and I spent 1/2 hour driving around trying to find a "safe" space, great when there's parent and child spaces and we have the little one with us though!

I think the same old thing applies though, "most" people don't generally care about cars so don't actually even realise it can cause any damage or don't particularly think a small chip / dent is a big deal as it's "Only a car".

I really can't stand this attitude but there's nothing us "car people" can do to change them, just try and limit it by parking close to a wall or something on one side, or find a really nice looking car that you can see someone takes care of - ALSO avoid parking next to cars that have child seats of any kind as these people also like to let their kids open and close their own doors and the kids rarely know to be careful with stuff like this.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

Couldn't agree more!

When I done detailing as a business, I used the phrase "Your car is usually your 2nd biggest expense, bar a house, so why neglect it. You clean your house so why not your car?" :thumb:

I also like the random notes people on here seem to leave behind on the  car. It serves them right and I, personally, have no symphony for the idiot thats parked too close. I will abuse them, just because it makes me feel better and folk like that, shouldn't be driving if there parking is that bad. Even worse when I'm not with the missus or family, it all comes out then


----------



## Rocks703 (Apr 1, 2008)

DetailMyCar said:


> ALSO avoid parking next to cars that have child seats of any kind as these people also like to let their kids open and close their own doors and the kids rarely know to be careful with stuff like this.


I do this as you see it all the time when kids with school bags get in to cars, the door is banged into the car next to it followed by the bag being scrapped against it.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I always try and park in an end space (not all women are inconsiderate parkers!) at the local Tesco there's a space with a footpath on one side and the trolley park in front of it, so that's my preferred one.
Same at work there are a few end spaces to choose from, helps that I start at 7am and the majority of the other office staff start at 9am so I get my pick. Still looked out of the window one day to see someone else had parked over their bay and pretty close to mine


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2012)

I agree Natalie.
I've seen loads of males not giving a toss. All depends on the individual. Some men just park up and think because "there the big man" they can park anywhere, where some woman don't see they've parked badly. All in all, its all sexes. I never park beside vans or people carriers, not that I'm slating them, usually there the culprits of dents and scratches


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

WD Pro said:


> There bad  you're worse ...
> 
> They might just be thick or in a rush etc Anoying ? Yes, very ... But if they haven't done any damage then no harm done. You on the other hand ...
> 
> ...


I've had my doors dinged and dented before from it and that was my old car which was perfect. Didn't have a mark on it.

Just had enough of people tbh.


----------



## herbiedacious (Sep 27, 2010)

To go slightly off topic, l always reverse into a space(and my drive) it makes driving away less of a chore.


----------



## DetailMyCar (Apr 19, 2010)

herbiedacious said:


> To go slightly off topic, l always reverse into a space(and my drive) it makes driving away less of a chore.


What do you do about putting shopping or a buggy back in the boot though?


----------



## gillywig2 (Jan 13, 2009)

The bays seem to be getting smaller/cars getting bigger that there's not much room for doors to open, even if people do park correctly.


----------



## liam20 (Oct 13, 2010)

we have wider bays at work to park the vans so i came back one day to find this


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

It's French, they think they are on the right side of the bay lol


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

I remember when I parked far away in a tesco car park. Just turned off my engine and grabbed my wallet when a woman in a people carrier parks in the space next to me. 
I start my car and roll forward into the space infront.
I get out and she looks at me like I have two heads.










The above is a prime example. I'm in the civic and the gym has its own carpark which was empty at the time (the other cars are in the park and ride carpark). As you can see I return to my car to find this and think WHY!

I parked in a quiet area and tight to the kerb in the corner space


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Hate it with a passion! This was a couple of days ago:


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Spyder1984 said:


> I get people do that at work! I park dead centre in the space. Straight n everything, then some idiot comes and drops their car in the space at a stupid angle. I come out of work and can't actually get in the car! Right annoying. Learn to drive!


we've a couple of big girls who do that. shocking parking some days.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Chuffy said:


> I remember when I parked far away in a tesco car park. Just turned off my engine and grabbed my wallet when a woman in a people carrier parks in the space next to me.
> I start my car and roll forward into the space infront.
> I get out and she looks at me like I have two heads.
> 
> ...


In all fairness, they have parked very well


----------



## Mike k (Oct 14, 2011)

^^^ i was going to say the same, the space between theirs and yours seems a fair amount.


----------



## jontymo (Feb 17, 2007)

From Barcelona last year!


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

jontymo said:


> From Barcelona last year!


now that deserves two things. petrol and a lighter


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Hotchy said:


> We should all bring 4 traffic cones, park end bay and corner off the space next to us. No one ever questions road work cones  sorted!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I have actualy 'coned' off my car in works car park before


----------



## avit88 (Mar 19, 2012)

:lol::thumb::lol:


putzie said:


> this always helps applied with half a tub of u-hu paper glue lol


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

Parking on two spaces is also very annoying and more likely to get damaged for doing it, especially if a car park is full. We are all in their together, so everyone should have use of one space.

The best way i have found on trying to stop it happening is careful parking and parking in a V style, That way the main two doors that every car uses will have some space to open it more, both sides of the cars get the same protection.


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

jontymo said:


> From Barcelona last year!


In that case, take some wheel trolleys with you and a good jack, job sorted. Parking abroad is far worse, people crash into each other trying to park as if its normal.


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Drives the mrs mad as I take so long to find a suitable parking space or park so far away in the deepest dark corner of the carpark.
Although when someone parks in the middle of 2 spaces I feel obliged to park close to them. Guess I'm just a hypocrit at heart:wall:


----------



## Bulkhead (Oct 17, 2007)

JakeWhite said:


> Speaking of car parks and annoying habits. I always park in the middle of nowhere in a car park too to avoid dents (I hate it when people bang their door against my car!) and yesterday I returned to my car from tesco to see a woman just casually swing the door of her range rover open straight onto my rear quarter! So as I stood and watched in shock she then continued to swing open one of the rear doors with another big THUD into my car again! And left two big dents and casually just walked away! When I pulled her up about it as she walked past I just got a "Sorry didn't realise I was so close".........@@@@@@@@@@


I love this response - as if being stupid is a legitimate excuse! These people need to be taken away for a spot of eugenics so as to save us from future populations of f*ckwits. I find it quite alarming how so many members of the human race are actually regressing in knowledge and attitude. God I wish we could put them all on a boat and send them to an island - Lord of the Flies style. Now that would make great TV, although as all of the mindless idiots are actually the subject, there would be no bottom feeders left to watch it!!


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

I just find it shocking how people can happily pay 5 figure £ sums for something and not care if it gets dented/scratched/damaged. I'm sure they wouldn't be happy if someone came round their house and started denting all the cupboards!


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Mike k said:


> ^^^ i was going to say the same, the space between theirs and yours seems a fair amount.


Maybe so but do see why they had to park next to me


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Chuffy said:


> Maybe so but do see why they had to park next to me


Chuffy see you are in Motherwell.

Im in Motherwell too sir. And loving your Avatar........sisters? :thumb:


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

Chuffy said:


> I remember when I parked far away in a tesco car park. Just turned off my engine and grabbed my wallet when a woman in a people carrier parks in the space next to me.
> I start my car and roll forward into the space infront.


That is exactly what I do too, even if I'm at McDonald's having a drive-thru.

There's always some nugget that wants to park in the space right next to me when there is a full empty car park, I just don't understand it. :devil: :wall:

So like you, I just move the car into another space & they give me funny looks sometimes.


----------



## Ns1980 (Jun 29, 2011)

A bit off topic but...

[RANT]

Bad parking riles me as much as middle class female 55-65 year old Range Rover drivers who use the parent and child spaces despite being alone.

I confronted one once and asked why she'd parked in the bay next to me (I was with my 1 yr old). She responded by saying 'oh leave me alone - I'm having a bad enough day as it is'. (perhaps her tennis coach was ill). So I closed the rear passenger door having seated my daughter and called her an ignorant f***ing c***. I found it somewhat satisfying. She was aghast and went bright red. Not sure she expected it, especially from me in a suit and with a 'posh' accent.

[/RANT]


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

adf27 said:


> How to fix this problem :lol:


hahahaha my mrs does this!

Chris


----------



## Aucky (Oct 3, 2008)

Ns1980 said:


> A bit off topic but...
> 
> [RANT]
> 
> ...


Brilliant


----------



## Trevithick (Dec 14, 2009)

jontymo said:


> From Barcelona last year!


Hmm Disco 3, adjustable ride height suspension as well, surely the temptation for the full height rise was hard to fight :devil:


----------



## Chuffy (Mar 5, 2008)

Grommit said:


> Chuffy see you are in Motherwell.
> 
> Im in Motherwell too sir. And loving your Avatar........sisters? :thumb:


yeah mate, Mon the Well! Think they work down at that carwash in Craigneuk lol

I remember speaking to the fleet manager at my old work. He used to joke about how people like to park next to other cars like they were social animals and liked to have chats with each other lol


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

VW Golf-Fan said:


> That is exactly what I do too, even if I'm at McDonald's having a drive-thru.
> 
> There's always some nugget that wants to park in the space right next to me when there is a full empty car park, I just don't understand it. :devil: :wall:
> 
> So like you, I just move the car into another space & they give me funny looks sometimes.


They are called 'klingons' :lol:

It natural for people to park with others so they look less attractive to thieves etc, like sheep.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

I love the US system, diagonal parking with wide spaces. Most of their spaces are as wide as a disabled spot here. I think the spaces here are just too narrow for modern cars.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

adf27 said:


> How to fix this problem :lol:


Done that 

There's a chap that works in the unit next door that ALWAYS parks his tiny little Fiat on an angle for some reason. That's one we cant work out at work so it's just resulted in us all parking on stupid angles to take the Michael.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

adf27 said:


> How to fix this problem :lol:


Some people who buy their new cars take up two whole spaces in the car park thinking that nobody will get near them, to all those that belive this, think again, you are only making your car a target for other drivers who take a dim view of this practice. You are most lightly to find your car with a scratch or dent when you return. There are loads of angry people about these days. P.S. Supermarket cctv cameras are not good enough to pick up every thing.


----------



## Goldbug (Sep 23, 2011)

Mirror Finish Details said:


> I love the US system, diagonal parking with wide spaces. Most of their spaces are as wide as a disabled spot here. I think the spaces here are just too narrow for modern cars.


UK car parks are run by greedy money grubbers, maximising profits but minimising customer service and experience


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

And another in the same car park! Two in one!










And before anyone says 'your on the line', I was parked in the end of a row, where I'm standing isn't a space


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Goldbug said:


> Some people who buy their new cars take up two whole spaces in the car park thinking that nobody will get near them, to all those that belive this, think again, you are only making your car a target for other drivers who take a dim view of this practice. You are most lightly to find your car with a scratch or dent when you return. There are loads of angry people about these days. P.S. Supermarket cctv cameras are not good enough to pick up every thing.


You're right about supermarket CCTV cameras. Last year I parked at an end space in Morrisons carpark and someone reversed into me. He got out of his car looked at the smashed in wing and door then got into his car and drove away. CCTV couldn't pick out his reg number even though it was perfectly placed to record it all.


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

RedUntilDead said:


> When I asked her why she chose to park right next to me when there was a whole carpark empty and she could have parked near the shop entrance she explained that for her to be able to park she needed a car to aim at, wtf!!!


That is so true, my neighbour is terrible for that. As I live in a flat we just have a big open carpark with no lines. Where they park you can get 5 cars there with enough space between them to open the doors fully. He always parks about a foot from the car next to him, even if there is only one there. If he parks in between two cars there is usually a 3-4 foot gap on one side! If there are no cars then he parks that far from the wall instead, with the drivers side against the wall!! :wall:

His missus is getting just as bad since she traded her micra for an x-trail and can't park the bloody thing properly. They also have a baby so you'd think they would know to leave enough space to open the doors. I park well away from them now after being caught out a few times.

Another neighbour went out to her car the other week as they were going out and he had parked very close to hers. She joked to him it's abit tight around here and apparently he went into one at her. He's in his late 30's, early 40's and she is in her late 70's, so was quite shocked afterwards.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

tangledmonkey said:


> And another in the same car park! Two in one!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see nothing wrong with the blue focus as he has parked close to the line on the space that isn't a space.

That's sensible IMO


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

SurGie said:


> It natural for people to park with others so they look less attractive to thieves etc, like sheep.


I don't get that either, surely if there are cars either side of you it gives thieves somewhere to hide out of site?


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

Dannbodge said:


> I see nothing wrong with the blue focus as he has parked close to the line on the space that isn't a space.
> 
> That's sensible IMO


Thanks  that's my car


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Had to pick the kids up from school last Wednesday & when I got to my car, I noticed
that the car behind had kindly left me a 3'' gap.

The car in front didnt leave much more!

The cars where parked in a '1hr parking bay (im a permit holder) so potentially, I could
have had a 59min wait for the owners to return therefore making my school run impossible.

The car at the rear had a small terrier on the passenger seat & had left the drivers window
open enough for my arm to unlock the car which I did allowing me to push the car back enough
to get out etc.

Im sure I broke some laws but would be interested to found out what would have been the
worst case scenario if the owner had returned & complained & called the Police?


----------



## Yowfailed (Mar 14, 2012)

Technically: TADA (Take and Drive Away)

And before anyone jumps in, the definition of 'Drive' is someone who has control over the steering, braking and propulsion of the vehicle. :thumb:


----------



## SurGie (Aug 6, 2010)

sirkuk said:


> Done that
> 
> There's a chap that works in the unit next door that ALWAYS parks his tiny little Fiat on an angle for some reason. That's one we cant work out at work so it's just resulted in us all parking on stupid angles to take the Michael.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


Its not stupid its smart, he's probably parking how i do in a V type way, so it gives the main two doors extra room. This wont help with the back doors which is why i try to park near a two door car.

People that will park next to yours in an empty car park do it so their car isn't on it's own, less noticeable, a bit like safety in numbers in general wildlife ways.

Annoying but very natural.


----------



## sirkuk (Mar 5, 2012)

SurGie said:


> Its not stupid its smart, he's probably parking how i do in a V type way, so it gives the main two doors extra room. This wont help with the back doors which is why i try to park near a two door car.


In all fairness, it's a beat up Fiat Cinquecento. Smallest and oldest car in the car park usually that has seen better days. It's not that often you have anyone else park next to you either and the bay widths are generous. I did think of that but reasoning doesn't suit the car.

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Had this again today, went to a retail park with the OH he parked at the far end of the car park where it was pretty much empty. Get back to the car and a battered old mini bus had parked in the space next to him, even though there was loads of empty spaces elswhere


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Whatever car park I'm driving in, I always aim to park as near to the exits as possible.

Thus parking near empty spots at the time and getting a good chance of a quick getaway (handy at the multiplex cinema's)


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Hate it and even more so when there is no need to do so.

My neighbour parked so close to my car the other week I had to do ring his door to move his car so I could open the door. The car park was empty at the time.

Granted I was on the line but the cars inside me were a bit wide too.

It wasn't his fault apparently


































This guy takes the biscuit for parking though. Two disabled bays.


----------



## maccafootball (Feb 18, 2011)

yes i confess i always park way over the line as far as i can or on an end bay or over 2 bays ,or as far away from anyone else as is possible. my wife thinks i am bonkers but she now accepts the half marathon walk to the shops if she wants me with her. at work i park on and end bay with a traffic cone in the bay next to me. is this normal? who gives a **** its my car and i didnt want it dented and damaged by some prick who couldnt care less about it.


----------



## Coopertim (May 20, 2012)

Im the same always on the hunt for the perfect space when going somewhere busy, i actually get abit anxious if i feel ive left it in a crap spot and the missus is moaning at me to hurry up, shes got out thinking im ready and then ive moved it across abit more or straightened it to my advantage, the look on her face is priceless. I do hate inconsiderate parking though really annoys me, i once saw an audi r8 parked at an angle and with the back wheel on the line, he just swung it in with a people carrier next to him leaving the passenger sides of both his r8 and the other no space, i was shocked that hed left his 100k motor at such a skewiff angle with a baby ferrying tank next to him, guess at 100k a few hundred on dent removal doesnt hurt your pocket lol.


----------



## VW Golf-Fan (Aug 3, 2010)

People are just too careless and enter their own bubble so don't realise how much of an inconvenience they are causing by parking too close.

It's seriously infuriating.


----------



## PaulaJayne (Feb 17, 2012)

I have no words ----


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm the guy you will all love to hate, I park over two spaces!. I also broke a wing mirror once with my ass, trying to squeeze passed to get to the drivers side of my car, and no not my wing mirror!


----------



## MA3RC (Jun 19, 2012)

This was in the news recently, It's so bad & close by the Audi driver that you just have to stand back and admire how close it really is. Didn't hit the corsa either:


----------



## DLGWRX02 (Apr 6, 2010)

I would be absolutely livid if I was the Corsa owner!


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

MA3RC said:


> This was in the news recently, It's so bad & close by the Audi driver that you just have to stand back and admire how close it really is. Didn't hit the corsa either:


That looks like a car park in Nottingham, the spaces are ridiculous! If I HAVE to go to it .... straight to the top floor no roof, no one parks up there!

EDIT: just googled, yep, the exact car park i'm thinking of!


----------



## k9vnd (Apr 11, 2011)

Parkings one issue especially after giving the motors a good detail earlier in the week, the biggest gripe I have is the "dogs"... call them dogs as there right up your a**e and it always seems to be just after ive detailed one of the motors, some ive even seen taking phone pics of there cars reflection as there so close to the boot. Other times I just think the numpties just want to see the vxr or s4 take off....sad really!.


----------



## scoobyboy1 (Aug 28, 2006)

I can pick the area of the car park with no cars in, and park all by myself, only to come back to find anything from a transit van next to me when he could have picked a million other spaces!!!

Biggest pet hate of mine is cars parking really close.


----------



## 5kinner (Nov 24, 2014)

whats even worse, getting back to your car, some has parked so close that there car door must have touched/dented your car but you can't find anything! :doublesho


----------

